# do i need an indoor amplifier for my antenna?



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

i am having some problems locking on to a certain channel with my antenna the picture comes in clear but with a little ghosting.. but the channel will rolling on the tv and drop out then come back again happens randomly eg works fine about 5 mins the rolls out again....again i get no static or snow whatsoever..

is there a remedy to this fix??

if it helps i will tell how my system is set up.

i got the antenna wirring running down the side of the house at the bottom there are joined to gether with the screwin thingies led to my house then theyre being spilt with a diplexor goin to my tv and my satellite.

the cable runs are 25 feet down the side of the house and then under the house where its joined by screwin terminals its ran about 27 feet led into the house then slit with a diplexor then is met with a CB RF HAM filter then is going into the TV in the main room.

will an indoor amplifier help with this absurd channel rolling drop out?? will any indoor amplifier work?? or do i need a special radio shack one??

if i need one please tell me where to get one locally like lowes radio or walmart u know. 

also the channel i am tring to get is 28 so i assume thats UHF right???


----------



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

will somone please tell me what kind of amplifier i should use??

should i use an indoor amp or an inline amplifier on the outside of my house? will it effect my satellite signal?? the antenna i am using is the terk tv 42 clip on antenna. the cabling is sharing both satellite and the antenna.

is it possible at all to amplify my uhf/vhf signal outside before the screw terminals connect on the joiner??

do such an amplifier exist???? or should i use a preamp at the connection before the joined screw terminals?? but if i have to use a preamp doesnt it have to be a tv/sat amp?? or just any preamplifier?

please help this is my first antenna install and i dont know what to do!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The Terk 42 is your problem, they are over priced junk. For any ant to work it must be pointed at TV tower, no way to point the Trek.
Get a real ant. dunp the terk


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

oljim said:


> The Terk 42 is your problem, they are over priced junk. For any ant to work it must be pointed at TV tower, no way to point the Trek.
> Get a real ant. dunp the terk


Even the more expensive Terk 55 with built in preamp is a piece of junk. I get better reception with rabbit ears. I recommend the Winegard GS2000a if one wants a relatively small antenna and lives within 40-50 miles (or less) of the transmitters. With a built in preamp, using a splitter usually does not cause problems.


----------



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

i also question the value of my antenna too.

but i dont know nothing about installing a regular antenna or masts or connections and all i would have spent a 100 bucks or more trying to do it that way.

i paid only 40 bucks for my terk tv 42 everything i needed came with it thats why i bought its main purpose is intended for someone who knows little about antenna's. i bet a lot of people buy the terk only to be dissapointed..

i just thought i'd mention i tryed several at radio shack the 25 dollar indoor antenna they had couldnt even pickup UNCtv or FOX 22 at all i'd say it was a good deal since its running to both tv's..


----------



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

can i put aluminun foil on an outside antenna?? to improve reception or will that make my antenna rust more quickly??


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

No get a real ant.


----------

